# دراسة لكتاب الرد على شبهات شيطانية



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

قرأت كتاب (الرد على شبهات شيطانية) والذى كتبه القس منيس عبد النور وجمع فقرات منه أعضاء حركة ميكا (القمص زكريا بطرس ) وستجده على موقعهم 

ولدى تساؤلات كثيرة عن ما أظنه إختلافات وتناقضات ولما قرأت الكتاب لم يغننى الكثير فوضعت الموضوع هنا علنا نصل لجواب

أعلم أن الموضوع مكرر وسبقنى إليه الكثير من قديم الأمد ولكنى أتكلم عن نفسى ,, فلو رأت الإداره أن لا حاجة له فلتحذفه وأما إن كان لا مانع فأرجو أن يسمحوا لى بطرح ما لدى ,, فهل أبدأ على بركة الله ؟؟ :smil12:


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ابدأ على بركة الله


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> ابدأ على بركة الله


أشكرك يا صديقى ,, وعلى بركة الله نبدأ وسأراعى أن يكون نص ما قاله الكتاب على شكل إقتباس باللون الأزرق حتى يتضح الفرق بين ما قاله الكتاب وبين مداخلاتنا  




> سؤال: لما ولدت حواء قايين قالت: اقتنيتُ رجلًا من عند الرب (تكوين 4: 1) والرب هنا هو يهوه في اللغة العبرية, ولكن جاء في خروج 6: 3 وأنا ظهرت لإبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب بأني الإله القادر على كل شيء, أما باسمي يهوه فلم أُعرف عندهم , وهذا تناقض ,
> جواب: هناك ثلاثة احتمالات:
> 1 - لم يكن اسم يهوه (ومعناه: الكائن) معروفاً عند القدماء بكل معناه العميق,
> 2 - لم يكن الله قد أعلن للقدماء كل الصفات الكامنة في هذا الاسم المقدس,
> 3 - لما كتب موسى التكوين سبق التاريخ، وكتب اسم يهوه في سفر التكوين، ولم يكن الله قد أعلن له هذا الاسم إلا وهو في عمر الثمانين، يوم دعاه الله ليخرج شعبه من مصر,



أولا التبرير الأول والثانى لا مجال لمناقشتهما لوضوح خطأهما
ثانيا :- التبرير الثالث هو ما يحتاج إلى توضيح ,, ولو عندك إجابة أخرى فأرجو أن تضعها


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة يا فادى لو تحب أقول سؤالى بدون ذكر رد القس منيس وأترك لك الجواب بما لديك فلا مانع عندى ولكن سنضطر لتغيير عنوان الموضوع


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> أولا التبرير الأول والثانى لا مجال لمناقشتهما لوضوح خطأهما


 
ياريت توضحلى وجهة نظرك



> ثانيا :- التبرير الثالث هو ما يحتاج إلى توضيح ,, ولو عندك إجابة أخرى فأرجو أن تضعها


 
موسى كتب سفر التكوين قبل ان يبلغ الثمانين من عمره و معروف ان يهوة اعلن له عن اسمه و هو فى الثمانين حين كلمه فى العليقة المشتعلة و لكن موسى بروح النبوة كتب اسم يهوة قبل ان يعلن له اى انه سبق التاريخ بوحى الله له و كتب الاسم يهوة قبل ان يعلن له و كى نوضح اكتر كيف لم يكن يعرف موسى اسم يهوة و ساله عن اسمه فيجب ان نعرف ان حالة كاتب اى سفر اثناء تلقى الوحى من الله نحن لا نعلم عنها شىء و لكن ما نفهمه من الكتاب المقدس هو انها ليست حالة عادية.


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> على فكرة يا فادى لو تحب أقول سؤالى بدون ذكر رد القس منيس وأترك لك الجواب بما لديك فلا مانع عندى ولكن سنضطر لتغيير عنوان الموضوع


 
و انا اجى ايه جنب مدير كلية اللاهوت الانجيلية بس


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*صدقني انا فتات بالنسبة للقس منيس*
*فأذا لم تقتنع بكلامه فهل ستقتنع بكلامي انا اللاشئ؟*

*و على اي حال اطرح الشبهات الي مش راضي على الرد بتاعها و نحاول نبسطلك الفكرة الي فيها*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> و انا اجى ايه جنب مدير كلية اللاهوت الانجيلية بس



هههههههههههههههههه   طيب



> أولا التبرير الأول والثانى لا مجال لمناقشتهما لوضوح خطأهما
> ياريت توضحلى وجهة نظرك





> 1 - لم يكن اسم يهوه (ومعناه: الكائن) معروفاً عند القدماء بكل معناه العميق,
> 2 - لم يكن الله قد أعلن للقدماء كل الصفات الكامنة في هذا الاسم المقدس,



لأنه فى فى الخروج قال , أما باسمي يهوه فلم أُعرف عندهم ,  وهنا يتكلم عن الإسم كإسم ولم يقل صفاته أو قدراته فلا يجوز ذلك التبرير

أما توضيحك عن التبرير الثالث , فإسمح لى لم أقتنع ,,,, لماذا ؟
لأنه حتى ولو كان موسى كتب التكوين بأسبقيه علم فالأكيد أنه قرأه بعد ذلك وعلم منه هذا الإسم وبهذا لا يجوز القول أنه لم يعرف الإسم إلا فى الثمانين 
حتى أوضح أكثر لو عندى إبن صغير وكنت بمليه كلام وقلتله إسمى سامح حتى لو ميعرفش يعنى إيه سامح مينفعش أجى بعد كده وأقول أنه لم يعرف أن إسمى سامح إلا لما كبر وقلته سامح من التسامح والعفو ,, يا ريت تكون فهمتنى


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> فهل ستقتنع بكلامي انا اللاشئ؟



العفو يا أخ ماى روك أنا جاى أتعلم منكم


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> لأنه فى فى الخروج قال , أما باسمي يهوه فلم أُعرف عندهم , وهنا يتكلم عن الإسم كإسم ولم يقل صفاته أو قدراته فلا يجوز ذلك التبرير


 
الدكتور يتكلم عن الاسم بشكل عام و ليس صفاته او مجرد العلم بالاسم فقط



> لأنه حتى ولو كان موسى كتب التكوين بأسبقيه علم فالأكيد أنه قرأه بعد ذلك وعلم منه هذا الإسم وبهذا لا يجوز القول أنه لم يعرف الإسم إلا فى الثمانين


 
توقعت انك ستسأل هذا السؤال و كنت سأرد و لكن لم ارد ان اسبق الاحداث و الاجابة باختصار هى ان الله قادر على جعل موسى يقرأ اسمه الذى كتبه "يهوة" الاله او الرب فهو لن يعجز عن ذلك حتى يختار الله الموعد المحدد ليعلن لموسى عن اسمه


----------



## samehvan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> الاجابة باختصار هى ان الله قادر على جعل موسى يقرأ اسمه الذى كتبه "يهوة" الاله او الرب فهو لن يعجز عن ذلك حتى يختار الله الموعد المحدد ليعلن لموسى عن اسمه



أنا لم أعترض على قدرة الله وأنا معك فى أنه قادر على ذلك طبعا ,, ولكن سؤالى هو لما كان يقرأ موسى الإسم كان بالتأكيد يعرف أنه إسم الله فهو بذلك يكون عرفه قبل الثمانين


----------



## Fadie (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> أنا لم أعترض على قدرة الله وأنا معك فى أنه قادر على ذلك طبعا ,, ولكن سؤالى هو لما كان يقرأ موسى الإسم كان بالتأكيد يعرف أنه إسم الله فهو بذلك يكون عرفه قبل الثمانين


 
موسى كتبه يهوة

هل الله قادر على جعل موسى يقرأه اسم اخر غير يهوة حتى يبلغ الثمانين ام لا؟


----------



## samehvan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> هل الله قادر على جعل موسى يقرأه اسم اخر غير يهوة حتى يبلغ الثمانين ام لا؟



نعم الله قادر على ذلك ولكن هذا سيكون إسم آخر فعلا غير يهوه وليس يهوه ,, فمثلا قد يقرأه ياهواه وليس يهوه وفى هذه الحالة فهو إسم مختلف ,, ولا تنسى أننا نتكلم عن الله وكليم الله ,, يعنى الخطاب بين الله والنبى موسى مباشرة دون وسيط ,, ولا مجال للخطأ سواء فى اللفظ أو فى الفهم

عموما ننتقل لنقطة أخرى بعد ردك القادم ,,


----------



## Fadie (24 نوفمبر 2006)

> نعم الله قادر على ذلك ولكن هذا سيكون إسم آخر فعلا غير يهوه وليس يهوه ,, فمثلا قد يقرأه ياهواه وليس يهوه وفى هذه الحالة فهو إسم مختلف ,, ولا تنسى أننا نتكلم عن الله وكليم الله ,, يعنى الخطاب بين الله والنبى موسى مباشرة دون وسيط ,, ولا مجال للخطأ سواء فى اللفظ أو فى الفهم


 
نعم اسم مختلف حين يقرأه و لكن موسى حين كتبه كتبه يهوة و فى هذه الحالة يكون لا خطأ و بالفعل الله كلم موسى بدون وسيط لكن ما دخل هذا بموضوعنا؟!


----------



## samehvan (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> نعم اسم مختلف حين يقرأه و لكن موسى حين كتبه كتبه يهوة و فى هذه الحالة يكون لا خطأ و بالفعل الله كلم موسى بدون وسيط لكن ما دخل هذا بموضوعنا؟!



دخل هذا بالموضوع أنه لا يوجد أى شك فى صحة الإسم وحروفه ونطقه ومعناه ,, فالله عندما يكلم موسى مباشرة يكون لا مجال للخطأ أو حتى الفهم الخطأ فالله عالم بخفايا نفس موسى ويعلم كيف يفهم كلماته ولو أخطأ فى فهم أحدها سيصحح له الله مباشرة ذلك دون حتى تصريح من موسى ,, وهذا يعنى أن موسى عندما سمع الإسم علم فورا أنه إسم الله ولم يمر عليه هكذا مرور الكرام
أما القول فى أن الله قال له الإسم وبقدرته لم يفهم موسى الإسم فما الحاجه إذا لإعلامه بالإسم أصلا ولا حرفا فقط دون معنى ؟ والله كان عالما أنه سيكتب فى التوراه ويقرأه الناس ( مش منطق )

عموما كما وعدتك ننتقل لنقطه أخرى



> سؤال: هناك تناقض بين التكوين 5: 32 و 11: 10 ففي الأول: وكان نوح ابن 500 سنة وولد نوح ساماً وحاماً ويافث وفي الثاني لما كان سام ابن مائة سنة ولد أرفكشاد بعد الطوفان بسنتين مع أن الطوفان حصل إذ كان نوح ابن 600 سنة (تك 7: 11) ,
> 
> جواب: لا يُفهم من قوله ولد نوح ساماً وحاماً ويافث أن ساماً كان الأكبر، فليست العِبرة هنا بتقديم الأسماء, فقد ذُكر سام في الأول لأنه سيكون أباً لإبراهيم ويعقوب وداود والمسيح, وفي تكوين 10 ذُكرت مواليد الثلاثة، فذُكر أولًا يافث (عدد 2) وحام (عدد 6) وثالثاً سام (عدد 21), فإذا لا عبرة من تقديم الأسماء وتأخيرها, ويُفهم من تك 10: 21 أن أكبر أولاد نوح يافث، ومن تك 9: 24 أن أصغر أولاده حام, فإذاً يكون سام الابن الثاني,
> 
> وقول الكتاب: وكان نوح ابن 500 سنة وولد نوح ساماً وحاماً ويافث أي لما كان ابن 500 سنة ابتدأ أن يلد أولاده، فولد أولًا يافث سنة 500 ، وسام سنة 501 ، ثم ولد سام ابنه أرفكشاد لما كان عمره 100 سنة (أي في منتصف السنة 101), فيكون أنه ولده بعد الطوفان بسنتين، باعتبار السنة التي وُلد فيها هو والسنة التي وُلد فيها ابنه تتوسطهما المئة سنة التي جاء بعدها الطوفان لما كان نوح أبوه ابن 500 سنة,



هذا كان جوابه وأعتقد أنه أخطأ فى ذلك لسببين
الأول هو :- نفس الاصحاح يقول
تك (10 : 21 ) يقول "وَسَامٌ أَبُو كُلِّ بَنِي عَابِرَ، أَخُو يَافَثَ الْكَبِيرُ،......." وحتى نزيل اى لبس او محاولة لتفسير ذلك بغير معناه فالترجمة الانجليزية تقول 10:21 To Shem, the father of all the children of Eber, the elder brother of Japheth,

وكما هو واضح ان سام هو أكبر الابناء 

الثانى :- فى رده على سؤال آخر قال
علم (نوح) ما فعل به ابنه الأصغر , والابن الأصغر لنوح هو يافث, ولما كان نوح هنا لا يقصد يافث فيكون قصده أصغر فرد في العائلة،


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> دخل هذا بالموضوع أنه لا يوجد أى شك فى صحة الإسم وحروفه ونطقه ومعناه ,, فالله عندما يكلم موسى مباشرة يكون لا مجال للخطأ أو حتى الفهم الخطأ فالله عالم بخفايا نفس موسى ويعلم كيف يفهم كلماته ولو أخطأ فى فهم أحدها سيصحح له الله مباشرة ذلك دون حتى تصريح من موسى ,, وهذا يعنى أن موسى عندما سمع الإسم علم فورا أنه إسم الله ولم يمر عليه هكذا مرور الكرام
> أما القول فى أن الله قال له الإسم وبقدرته لم يفهم موسى الإسم فما الحاجه إذا لإعلامه بالإسم أصلا ولا حرفا فقط دون معنى ؟ والله كان عالما أنه سيكتب فى التوراه ويقرأه الناس ( مش منطق )


 
حين سمعه عرفه و لكن نحن لا نعرف حالته حين اوحى له



> تك (10 : 21 ) يقول "وَسَامٌ أَبُو كُلِّ بَنِي عَابِرَ، أَخُو يَافَثَ الْكَبِيرُ،......." وحتى نزيل اى لبس او محاولة لتفسير ذلك بغير معناه فالترجمة الانجليزية تقول 10:21 To Shem, the father of all the children of Eber, the elder brother of Japheth,


 
مش فاهم ما الخطأ؟؟؟

النص قال سام اخو يافث الكبير و لم يقل اكبر اخوته



> الثانى :- فى رده على سؤال آخر قال
> علم (نوح) ما فعل به ابنه الأصغر , والابن الأصغر لنوح هو يافث, ولما كان نوح هنا لا يقصد يافث فيكون قصده أصغر فرد في العائلة،


 
مش فاهم الاعتراض دة وضحه اكتر


----------



## samehvan (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> مش فاهم ما الخطأ؟؟؟
> مش فاهم الاعتراض دة وضحه اكتر



حاضر

فى التكوين 5 : 32 نوح كان عنده 500 سنه لما ولد سام وحام ويافث
فى التكوين 7 : 11 نوح كان عنده 600 سنه وقت الطوفان
يبقى المفروض سام وقت الطوفان عنده كام سنه ؟؟؟ 100 طبعا

لكن فى التكوين 11 : 10 تلاقى سام كان عنده 98 سنه فى الطوفان وولد إبنه أرفكشاد بعد الطوفان بسنتين وكان عنده 100 

إزاى ؟


----------



## Fadie (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> حاضر
> 
> فى التكوين 5 : 32 نوح كان عنده 500 سنه لما ولد سام وحام ويافث
> فى التكوين 7 : 11 نوح كان عنده 600 سنه وقت الطوفان
> ...


 
دة على اساس انك فهمت من النص ان نوح خلف تلت اولاد فى سنة واحدة؟؟؟


----------



## samehvan (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> دة على اساس انك فهمت من النص ان نوح خلف تلت اولاد فى سنة واحدة؟؟؟



هههه  لا طبعا انا غبى صحيح بس مش للدرجة دى يعنى ,, ممكن أكون أكبر من كده شوية صغيره

عموما ,, هل سام أكبر إخوته ؟

على حسب ما فهمت نعم سام أكبر إخوته وولد سنة 500 من عمر نوح ثم بعده أيا كان الفارق حام وبعده يافث ,,, المهم هنا أن سام ولد لما كان نوح إبن 500 سنه

بغض النظر عن فارق السن بينه وبين حام ويافث فالكتاب يقول

وكان نوح ابن 500 سنة وولد نوح ساماً وحاماً ويافث

وعلى هذا ما زال السؤال 
كم كان عمر سام وقت الطوفان وعندما كان نوح إبن 600 سنه
وكم يكون عمره بعد الطوفان بسنتين ؟؟؟



> مش فاهم الاعتراض دة وضحه اكتر



أعتقد أنك أذكى من ذلك وأعتقد أنك الآن تفهم سؤالى جيدا

بالتوفيق وعون رب المجد معك


----------



## Fadie (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> هههه لا طبعا انا غبى صحيح بس مش للدرجة دى يعنى ,, ممكن أكون أكبر من كده شوية صغيره


 
لاء العفو مش قصدى خالص بس النص بيقول ان نوح خلف اولاده و هو عمره 500 سنة بلغة العموم و الشمول يعنى مش هيقول انه خلف و هو عمره 503 ولا 504 لاء هو يتكلم بلغة عمومية انه انجبهم فى القرن الخامس او السادس من عمره بحيث يكون الفرق صغير اى قبل نهاية القرن الخامس من عمره بسنوات قليلة تعد على الاصابع او فى بداية القرن السادس من عمره بسنوات قليلة ايضا فتعد على اصابع اليد الواحدة ايضا و لا يقصد طبعا ان نوح انجب تلاتة فى سنة واحدة.



> عموما ,, هل سام أكبر إخوته ؟
> 
> على حسب ما فهمت نعم سام أكبر إخوته وولد سنة 500 من عمر نوح ثم بعده أيا كان الفارق حام وبعده يافث ,,, المهم هنا أن سام ولد لما كان نوح إبن 500 سنه


 
مفيش اى شىء يفيد ان سام هو اكبر اخوته و الدكتور منيس ذكر سبب وجود سام اولا و لكن لا يوجد اى دلالة على ان سام اكبر من حام ابدا بل كل ما نملكه هو ان سام اكبر من يافث و ليس اكبر ابناء نوح



> كم كان عمر سام وقت الطوفان وعندما كان نوح إبن 600 سنه
> وكم يكون عمره بعد الطوفان بسنتين ؟؟؟


 
متوسط عمره يكون 100 سنة قد يزيد او يقل بعض السنوات القليلة فنحن لا نعلم وقت ميلاد سام بالسنة و الشهر و اليوم و لكن يقول الكتاب انه فى وقت الطوفان عمره 98 عام اذن يكون نوح قد انجب سام و هو عمره 498 على اعتبار ان عمر نوح الذى هو 500 سنة هو عمره بالتحديد و ليس تقريبى


----------



## samehvan (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> النص بيقول ان نوح خلف اولاده و هو عمره 500 سنة بلغة العموم و الشمول يعنى مش هيقول انه خلف و هو عمره 503 ولا 504 لاء هو يتكلم بلغة عمومية



كان يمكن الأخذ بهذا القول لو أنه أسلوب الكتاب المقدس فعلا ولكننا نجد الكتاب المقدس يبالغ فى مسألة الدقه وتحديدا السنيه ولك أمثله ومن نفس الإصحاح المذكور فيه سن نوح

10وَعَاشَ أَنُوشُ بَعْدَ مَا وَلَدَ قِينَانَ ثَمَانِيَ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ.  ,,,,,,, 815 سنه 

20فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ يَارَدَ تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَاثْنَتَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ سَنَةً، وَمَاتَ.        ,,,  962 سنه 

21وَعَاشَ أَخْنُوخُ خَمْسًا وَسِتِّينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ مَتُوشَالَحَ ,,,, 65 

25وَعَاشَ مَتُوشَالَحُ مِئَةً وَسَبْعًا وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ لاَمَكَ    ,, 187

28وَعَاشَ لاَمَكُ مِئَةً وَاثْنَتَيْنِ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ ابْنًا.   182

ثم أتى على ذكر نوح 

32وَكَانَ نُوحٌ ابْنَ خَمْسِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ. وَوَلَدَ نُوحٌ: سَامًا، وَحَامًا، وَيَافَثَ.  500

وعلى هذا لا يجوز أن نقول أنه إتبع أسلوب الدقه ( وهو نفس الكاتب ونفس السفر وذات الإصحاح ) ثم أتى على ذكر نوح وقالها بالعموم 



> مفيش اى شىء يفيد ان سام هو اكبر اخوته و الدكتور منيس ذكر سبب وجود سام اولا و لكن لا يوجد اى دلالة على ان سام اكبر من حام ابدا بل كل ما نملكه هو ان سام اكبر من يافث و ليس اكبر ابناء نوح



كل تفسيرات القس منيس تقول بأن حام هو الأوسط وعلى هذا إما أن يكون ساما أو يافث هو الأكبر ولما ثبت أن يافث الأصغر فلا شك أن سام هو الأكبر

هذا وأعود أيضا إلى أسلوب الكتاب المقدس ,, فلقد عودنا أن نرى ذكر لأبناء بدون ترتيب سنى ولكن فقط عندما يتحدث عنهم وعن حياتهم أما ذكر المواليد فلقد راعى الدقه فى الترتيب بعنى أنه قد يذكر قصه لأصغر الأبناء قبل قصة أكبرهم ولكن فى ترتيب مواليدهم ونسبتهم إلى أبيهم يراعى الدقة فى الترتيب


> اذن يكون نوح قد انجب سام و هو عمره 498



هذا الإفتراض يزيد الفجوة إتساعا ولا يقربها فلو ولد نوح ساما فى سن 498 يكون عمر سام وقت الطوفان ( نوح 600 ) 102 وبعد الطوفان بسنتين يكون 104 وليس 100


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> كان يمكن الأخذ بهذا القول لو أنه أسلوب الكتاب المقدس فعلا ولكننا نجد الكتاب المقدس يبالغ فى مسألة الدقه وتحديدا السنيه ولك أمثله ومن نفس الإصحاح المذكور فيه سن نوح
> 
> 10وَعَاشَ أَنُوشُ بَعْدَ مَا وَلَدَ قِينَانَ ثَمَانِيَ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً، وَوَلَدَ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. ,,,,,,, 815 سنه
> 
> ...


 
مش شرط ان يستخدم نفس الاسلوب دائما انا لو عملت بحث صغير عن اعمار شخصيات الكتاب المقدس سترى انه يستخدم الاسلوبين و الا فانت بهذا تريد ان تقنعنى ان نوح انجب ابناءه الثلاثة و هو فى سنة واحدة؟؟؟

انظر الاصحاح 11 من سفر التكوين ماذا يقول

10 هذه مواليد سام.لما كان سام ابن مئة سنة ولد ارفكشاد بعد الطوفان بسنتين.
11 وعاش سام بعدما ولد ارفكشاد خمس مئة سنة وولد بنين وبنات.
12 وعاش ارفكشاد خمسا وثلاثين سنة وولد شالح.
13 وعاش ارفكشاد بعدما ولد شالح اربع مئة وثلث سنين وولد بنين وبنات.
14 وعاش شالح ثلاثين سنة وولد عابر.
15 وعاش شالح بعدما ولد عابر اربع مئة وثلث سنين وولد بنين وبنات.
16 وعاش عابر اربعا وثلاثين سنة وولد فالج.
17 وعاش عابر بعدما ولد فالج اربع مئة وثلاثين سنة وولد بنين وبنات.
18 وعاش فالج ثلاثين سنة وولد رعو.
19 وعاش فالج بعدما ولد رعو مئتين وتسع سنين وولد بنين وبنات.
20 وعاش رعو اثنتين وثلاثين سنة وولد سروج.
21 وعاش رعو بعدما ولد سروج مئتين وسبع سنين وولد بنين وبنات.
22 وعاش سروج ثلاثين سنة وولد ناحور.
23 وعاش سروج بعدما ولد ناحور مئتي سنة وولد بنين وبنات.
24 وعاش ناحور تسعا وعشرين سنة وولد تارح.
25 وعاش ناحور بعدما ولد تارح مئة وتسع عشرة سنة وولد بنين وبنات.
26 وعاش تارح سبعين سنة وولد ابرام وناحور وهاران

ان الاسلوب متنوع بينهم فتارة يذكر العمر بالتحديد و تارة يذكره بلغة العموم و الاثنين ليس عيبا و الذى يجعلنى مصر على ان عمر نوح هو ليس عمره الدقيق هو ان الكتاب يقول ان نوح انجب ابناءه و هو ابن 500 سنة فهل يمكن لعاقل ان يصدق الافتراض ان هذا عمر نوح بالتحديد؟؟؟

مستحيل يا اخى ثم انك ايضا لو نظرت الى اخبار الايام الاول و الثانى و نظرت الى فترات حكم الملوك ستجد غالب فترات الحكم هى شمولية و عامة و ليس تحديدية.




> كل تفسيرات القس منيس تقول بأن حام هو الأوسط وعلى هذا إما أن يكون ساما أو يافث هو الأكبر ولما ثبت أن يافث الأصغر فلا شك أن سام هو الأكبر


 
مثال؟؟؟




> هذا وأعود أيضا إلى أسلوب الكتاب المقدس ,, فلقد عودنا أن نرى ذكر لأبناء بدون ترتيب سنى ولكن فقط عندما يتحدث عنهم وعن حياتهم أما ذكر المواليد فلقد راعى الدقه فى الترتيب بعنى أنه قد يذكر قصه لأصغر الأبناء قبل قصة أكبرهم ولكن فى ترتيب مواليدهم ونسبتهم إلى أبيهم يراعى الدقة فى الترتيب


 
سامحنى لكن هذا الكلام ليس بصحيح ابدا ولا يوجد قاعدة فى الكتاب المقدس لما تقول




> هذا الإفتراض يزيد الفجوة إتساعا ولا يقربها فلو ولد نوح ساما فى سن 498 يكون عمر سام وقت الطوفان ( نوح 600 ) 102 وبعد الطوفان بسنتين يكون 104 وليس 100


 
لاء لا يزيدها انا اخطأت فى حسابها فقط 502 و ليس 498 و تذكر ان فى النهاية العملية تقريبية و ليست تحديدية فنحن لا نعرف هل كان عمر نوح تحديدى ام بشكل عام و لكن الاحتمال الاكبر هو ان يكون بشكل عام لأن الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن نوح بشكل عام فى كل شىء.


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

طب حسب كلامك اذا كنت لا تصدق انه ولده وهو فى عمر كذا فلم ذكر السن؟
استشهادك بالامثله الاخرى يضاف الى كلام سامح وليس الى كلامك يا فادى فهذا هو مايقوله سامح انه هناك خطأ


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> طب حسب كلامك اذا كنت لا تصدق انه ولده وهو فى عمر كذا فلم ذكر السن؟
> استشهادك بالامثله الاخرى يضاف الى كلام سامح وليس الى كلامك يا فادى فهذا هو مايقوله سامح انه هناك خطأ


 
قلت من قبل ذكر السن بشكل عمومى و ليس بالتحديد

ليس هناك حطأ و انما وضعت هذه الاعداد لأبين انه يستخدم الاسلوبين و فى نفس الاصحاح و بشكل متتابع


----------



## islam-guide (28 نوفمبر 2006)

طب اذا كان لازم يضع ارقام فالاولى ان تكون الارقام الفعليه


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> طب اذا كان لازم يضع ارقام فالاولى ان تكون الارقام الفعليه


 
حاضر هبقى اقول لربنا ابقى حط ارقام فعلية عشان اسلام جايد عايز كدة


----------



## samehvan (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> ليس هناك حطأ و انما وضعت هذه الاعداد لأبين انه يستخدم الاسلوبين و فى نفس الاصحاح و بشكل متتابع



بدون عصبية يا فادى

ما وضعته من أعداد هو فعلا يؤكد كلامى يا فادى وليس كلامك ( راعى أنك قبل ذلك طلبت منى أن أراعى حالة كاتب السفر وأسلوبه وطريقته علشان أقدر أفهمه ) ولتنظر ما كتبت من أعداد



> 10 هذه مواليد سام.لما كان سام ابن مئة سنة ولد ارفكشاد بعد الطوفان بسنتين . أليست هذه دقه ؟
> 11 وعاش سام بعدما ولد ارفكشاد خمس مئة سنة وولد بنين وبنات.
> 12 وعاش ارفكشاد خمسا وثلاثين سنة وولد شالح. أليست هذه دقه ؟
> 13 وعاش ارفكشاد بعدما ولد شالح اربع مئة وثلاث سنين وولد بنين وبنات. أليست هذه دقه ؟
> ...



كلها سنوات بمنتهى الدقة

وبالمناسبه أنا أتحدث عن الإصحاح الخامس المذكور فيه ميلاد نوح وهذه أعداد من الإصحاح الحادى عشر وأيضا بنفس الدقة فهو كما قلت أسلوب كاتب واحد وسفر واحد



> سامحنى لكن هذا الكلام ليس بصحيح ابدا ولا يوجد قاعدة فى الكتاب المقدس لما تقول



ده مش من دماغى يا فادى ,, عموما حاول تجيب إنت عدد لمواليد نبى ميكونوش مرتبين يعنى يكون بيقول و ( فلان ولد فلان وفلان وفلان ) بدون ترتيب سنى ,, أعتقد مش هتلاقى

ولا ننسى نقطتين هامتين جدا

الأولى أننا نتحدث عن وحى إلهى والثابت للوحى الدقة المتناهيه
الثانية أن من دواعى فخر المسيحين بالكتاب المقدس هو الدقه فى كل شئ ( على حسب تعبيركم )

وبإعتبار رأيك نكون أمام إحتمالين يا فادى 
1- أن يكون المقصود أن نوح عندما وصل إلى سن ال500 كان لديه بالفعل الثلاث أبناء ( وهو فرض أثبتنا خطأه لإزدياد الفارق وقت الطوفان )
2- أن يكون نوح إبتدأ فى ولادة أبناءه مع سن ال500 وهو ما نتحدث فيه وهو نفسه أيضا ما تعامل معه القس منيس

ثم إن القس منيس نفسه ( مع إحترامى لك طبعا ) لم يتطرق لهذا التفسير ( وأعتقد أنه إقرار منه بدقة الكتاب والبعد عن مبدأ صيغة العموم  فى عدد والتدقيق فى عدد آخر من نفس السفر والإصحاح)


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> كلها سنوات بمنتهى الدقة
> 
> وبالمناسبه أنا أتحدث عن الإصحاح الخامس المذكور فيه ميلاد نوح وهذه أعداد من الإصحاح الحادى عشر وأيضا بنفس الدقة فهو كما قلت أسلوب كاتب واحد وسفر واحد


 
و ليه لم تنظر الى باقية الاعمار؟؟؟

وحشة؟؟؟

انا وضعت لك هذا الاصحاح تحديدا لأن فيه تنوع فى الاسلوب

11 وعاش سام بعدما ولد ارفكشاد خمس مئة سنة وولد بنين وبنات.

وحش العدد دة؟

17 وعاش عابر بعدما ولد فالج اربع مئة وثلاثين سنة وولد بنين وبنات.

وحش دة بردو؟؟؟

اراك بدأت تحيد عن المنهج العقلى و العلمى و تتحيز لما تريد ان تثبته فقط فبالاساس انا قلت لك يستحيل ان يكون العمر تحديدى لأنه قال ان نوح انجب ثلاث بنين و هو ابن 500 عام فهل يعقل ان يكون النص تحديدى؟؟؟



> ده مش من دماغى يا فادى ,, عموما حاول تجيب إنت عدد لمواليد نبى ميكونوش مرتبين يعنى يكون بيقول و ( فلان ولد فلان وفلان وفلان ) بدون ترتيب سنى ,, أعتقد مش هتلاقى


 
البينة على من ادعى من اين اتيت اصلا بأدعائك ان الكتاب المقدس يذكر المواليد حسب اعمراهم من الكبير للصغير؟؟؟الاثبات عليك انت



> الأولى أننا نتحدث عن وحى إلهى والثابت للوحى الدقة المتناهيه
> الثانية أن من دواعى فخر المسيحين بالكتاب المقدس هو الدقه فى كل شئ ( على حسب تعبيركم )


 
لا احب الكلام المرسل العاطفى يا سامح

الكتاب المقدس دقيق فى كل شىء و لكن هل معنى ذكره العمر بشكل عام هو عدم دقة؟؟؟



> 1- أن يكون المقصود أن نوح عندما وصل إلى سن ال500 كان لديه بالفعل الثلاث أبناء ( وهو فرض أثبتنا خطأه لإزدياد الفارق وقت الطوفان )


 
اين الاثبات هذا؟؟؟



> 2- أن يكون نوح إبتدأ فى ولادة أبناءه مع سن ال500 وهو ما نتحدث فيه وهو نفسه أيضا ما تعامل معه القس منيس


 
ماشى متزعلش نفسك

نوح انجب سام و هو عنده 502 سنة

ايه المشكلة دلوقتى؟؟؟


----------



## samehvan (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> و ليه لم تنظر الى باقية الاعمار؟؟؟



أنا نظرت لكل الأعمار وليس معنى أنى لم أظلل باقى الأعمار بلون أنى أنكر دقتها أو أثبت عمومها 



> 11 وعاش سام بعدما ولد ارفكشاد خمس مئة سنة وولد بنين وبنات.
> 
> وحش العدد دة؟
> 
> ...



مين قال عليهم وحشين ؟؟؟ زى الفل طبعا

بس دول لا يثبتوا وجهة نظرك ,,, فالعدد 11 قال أن سام عاش 500 سنه بعد ولادة أرفكشاد ,, ما وجه العموم فى هذا ونفس الشئ العدد 17 عاش عابر 430 سنه بعد ما ولد فالج



> اراك بدأت تحيد عن المنهج العقلى و العلمى و تتحيز لما تريد ان تثبته فقط



أشكرك



> فبالاساس انا قلت لك يستحيل ان يكون العمر تحديدى لأنه قال ان نوح انجب ثلاث بنين و هو ابن 500 عام فهل يعقل ان يكون النص تحديدى؟؟؟



ما وجه الإستحاله يا فادى ؟؟ 

هو أنا لما اقول "ولما كان سامح عنه 30 سنه خلف محمد ومحمود وأحمد " ده معناه أنى خلفتهم فى وقت واحد ؟؟ لا طبعا


> البينة على من ادعى من اين اتيت اصلا بأدعائك ان الكتاب المقدس يذكر المواليد حسب اعمراهم من الكبير للصغير؟؟؟الاثبات عليك انت



البينة يا فادى فى أى شئ تأخذ طريقين 

الأول هو إدراك الشئ إدراكا ماديا لا يقبل شك
الثانى هو نفى ضده

بمعنى لو أنا قلت أن فادى صادق فى كل كلامه 
فلى هنا طريقين لإثبات ما أقول 
الأول أن آتى بكل كلام فادى وآثبت صدقه بمصادر أخرى 
الثانى هو البحث عن أى كلمة كذب فى كلام فادى فإن لم أجد فقولى صحيح ( يسمى علميا إستحالة نقيض الشئ يؤكد صحته )

وأنا هنا أتكلم عن الطريق الثانى 



> لا احب الكلام المرسل العاطفى يا سامح
> 
> الكتاب المقدس دقيق فى كل شىء و لكن هل معنى ذكره العمر بشكل عام هو عدم دقة؟؟؟



لا طبعا الصيغة العامة لا تنكر دقته 



> - أن يكون المقصود أن نوح عندما وصل إلى سن ال500 كان لديه بالفعل الثلاث أبناء ( وهو فرض أثبتنا خطأه لإزدياد الفارق وقت الطوفان )
> 
> 
> اين الاثبات هذا؟؟؟



هنا



> هذا الإفتراض يزيد الفجوة إتساعا ولا يقربها فلو ولد نوح ساما فى سن 498 يكون عمر سام وقت الطوفان ( نوح 600 ) 102 وبعد الطوفان بسنتين يكون 104 وليس 100



وكلما كان العمر أقل زاد فارق السن



> نوح انجب سام و هو عنده 502 سنة
> 
> ايه المشكلة دلوقتى؟؟؟



المشكلة أن هذا محض إستنتاج لا دليل عليه

ثانيا لو سلمنا بهذا الفرض لوجب أيضا أن تصدق أن الطوفان لم يحدث عندما كان نوح إبن 600 سنة بالتحديد بل بالعموم  وسنفتح المجال لأقوال يحركها مجرد الهوى الشخصى كما إتهمتنى وسنعود أيضا لنفس السؤال


وأخيرا يا فادى

ليس معنى أنى لم أقتنع بكل ما قلت أنى أسير وراء أهوائى الشخصية ولا أحكم عواطفى ,, ولا تنسى أننا نتحاور وهذا يعنى أنى لدى مفهوم مخالف لرأيك وهذا ما نناقشه هنا

أنا لا أعرف كيف كنت عندما وضعت ردك ولذا سأتغاضى عن إتهاماتك لى بما لا أراه فىّ فربما كنت منفعل قليلا لسبب أو لآخر

وأرجو أن يستمر بيننا الهدوء والإحترام كما كنا دائما


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب انا سأنهى هذه المشكلة الان

النص يقول نوح أنجب ابناءه و هو ابن 500 سنة

هل هذا النص فى ضوء هذه العبارة يمكن ان يكون تحديدى ام عام؟؟؟

و هعطيك ارشاد بسيط و هو ان المرأة تحمل مرة واحدة كل تسع شهور...و يمكن سبعة

منتظر الاجابة بنعم نص تحديدى او لا لا يمكن ان يكون تحديدى


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> النص يقول نوح أنجب ابناءه و هو ابن 500 سنة




بص يا فادى بدون جدال 

النص بيقول 
32وَكَانَ نُوحٌ ابْنَ خَمْسِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ. وَوَلَدَ نُوحٌ: سَامًا، وَحَامًا، وَيَافَثَ.

وهناك فرق بين هذا وذاك ,, فالعدد يقول أنه كان إبن 500 سنه ونقطة نهاية الجملة وبعدين بداية الأولاد

وأذكرك بأنى وأنت لسنا أعلم ولا أكثر دراية بالكتاب المقدس من القس منيس كما قلت أنت ذلك بنفسك ,, ومع ذلك لم يتناقش هم فى مصداقية سن نوح ولا عموم العمر أو تحديده 

أنا أكره الجدال ولن أجادلك فلننتقل لنقطة أخرى  



> سؤال: جاء في تكوين 9: 20-27 أن نوحاً لما أراد أن يلعن ابنه حام، لعن حفيده كنعان بن حام وقال: ملعون كنعان! عبد العبيد يكون لإخوته (آية 25), فلماذا يتحمَّل الابن وزر أبيه، مع أن التثنية 24: 16 تقول إن الابن لا يناله العقاب بسبب أبيه؟ وهل توافق التوارة على أن الأخ يستعبد أخاه؟ ,
> 
> جواب: لا يوجد ما يدل على أن لعن كنعان جاء نتيجة خطية أبيه حام، فقد جاءت اللعنة نتيجة خطأ كنعان نفسه، وهو خطأ نراه في آية 24 التي تقول: علم (نوح) ما فعل به ابنه الأصغر , والابن الأصغر لنوح هو يافث, ولما كان نوح هنا لا يقصد يافث فيكون قصده أصغر فرد في العائلة، وهو كنعان، وهكذا لا يكون كنعان قد تحمّل وزر أبيه، بل تحمّل وزر نفسه,



سؤالى عن رده

الاعداد من 20 الى 27 لم يذكر اى خطأ أخطأ فيه كنعان 
وهو يقول " لا يوجد دليل على أن لعن كنعان جاء نتيجة خطية حام" ,, وأين الدليل على أنه لعن نتيجة خطيته هو(كنعان يعنى) ؟؟؟؟ بل إن الاعداد لم تذكر أى فعل لكنعان اصلا .


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

نص السؤال السابق

(( 20وَابْتَدَأَ نُوحٌ يَكُونُ فَلاَّحًا وَغَرَسَ كَرْمًا. 21وَشَرِبَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ فَسَكِرَ وَتَعَرَّى دَاخِلَ خِبَائِهِ. 22فَأَبْصَرَ حَامٌ أَبُو كَنْعَانَ عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخْبَرَ أَخَوَيْهِ خَارِجًا. 23فَأَخَذَ سَامٌ وَيَافَثُ الرِّدَاءَ وَوَضَعَاهُ عَلَى أَكْتَافِهِمَا وَمَشَيَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَسَتَرَا عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِمَا وَوَجْهَاهُمَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ. فَلَمْ يُبْصِرَا عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِمَا. 24فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ نُوحٌ مِنْ خَمْرِهِ، عَلِمَ مَا فَعَلَ بِهِ ابْنُهُ الصَّغِيرُ، 25فَقَالَ: «مَلْعُونٌ كَنْعَانُ! عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ يَكُونُ لإِخْوَتِهِ». 26وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ. 27لِيَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي مَسَاكِنِ سَامٍ، وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ».


----------



## Fadie (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> بص يا فادى بدون جدال
> 
> النص بيقول
> 32وَكَانَ نُوحٌ ابْنَ خَمْسِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ. وَوَلَدَ نُوحٌ: سَامًا، وَحَامًا، وَيَافَثَ.
> ...


 
لاء بلاش الاسلوب دة و اجبنى

هل كان عمر نوح تحديدى ام كان بشكل عام؟؟؟

ام انك تقصد بقولك انه فى نقطة ثم جملة جديدة انه لا علاقة لعمر نوح المذكور بانجاب ابناءه؟؟؟



> الاعداد من 20 الى 27 لم يذكر اى خطأ أخطأ فيه كنعان
> وهو يقول " لا يوجد دليل على أن لعن كنعان جاء نتيجة خطية حام" ,, وأين الدليل على أنه لعن نتيجة خطيته هو(كنعان يعنى) ؟؟؟؟ بل إن الاعداد لم تذكر أى فعل لكنعان اصلا .


 
الدكتور منيس عبد النور له رأى و لكن انا اميل لمدرسة اخرى تقول ان هذه نبوة و ليست رد فعل لما حدث و انما هى نبوة عما سيحدث لكنعان


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> الدكتور منيس عبد النور له رأى و لكن انا اميل لمدرسة اخرى



وضح ذلك من السؤالين الأخيرين فهل أسألك مرة أخرى أن لا أضع رد الدكتور منيس وأترك لك الرد ثم نتناقش ؟



> تقول ان هذه نبوة و ليست رد فعل لما حدث و انما هى نبوة عما سيحدث لكنعان



فى أحد حواراتى معك شرحت لى بإستفاضه أهمية حرف الفاء وأنا أدعوك لنفس الشئ فإنظر معى للنص

(( 20وَابْتَدَأَ نُوحٌ يَكُونُ فَلاَّحًا وَغَرَسَ كَرْمًا. 21وَشَرِبَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ فَسَكِرَ وَتَعَرَّى دَاخِلَ خِبَائِهِ. 22فَأَبْصَرَ حَامٌ أَبُو كَنْعَانَ عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخْبَرَ أَخَوَيْهِ خَارِجًا. 23فَأَخَذَ سَامٌ وَيَافَثُ الرِّدَاءَ وَوَضَعَاهُ عَلَى أَكْتَافِهِمَا وَمَشَيَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَسَتَرَا عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِمَا وَوَجْهَاهُمَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ. فَلَمْ يُبْصِرَا عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِمَا. 24فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ نُوحٌ مِنْ خَمْرِهِ، عَلِمَ مَا فَعَلَ بِهِ ابْنُهُ الصَّغِيرُ، 25فَقَالَ: «مَلْعُونٌ كَنْعَانُ! عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ يَكُونُ لإِخْوَتِهِ». 26وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ. 27لِيَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي مَسَاكِنِ سَامٍ، وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ».

شرب نوح من الخمر ------->فسكر (نتيجة لشرب الخمر) -----------> أخبر حام أخويه ---------> فأخذا الرداء وسترا عورة نوح (نتيجة لإخبار اخوهما حام لهما ) ---------> ولما استيقظ نوح وعلم ما فعله أبنه الصغير (يعنى حام وليس كنعان ) -----> فقال (نتيجة لعلمه بما فعل حام ) 
كلها حروف فاء تفيد التتابع ,,,, ويؤكده الربط بين سام وكنعان كنتيجة لفعلة سام ,,


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> هل كان عمر نوح تحديدى ام كان بشكل عام؟؟؟



أتطلب فهمى للعدد ؟؟

إذا كان كذلك فهو نعم كان تحديديا


----------



## Fadie (30 نوفمبر 2006)

> وضح ذلك من السؤالين الأخيرين فهل أسألك مرة أخرى أن لا أضع رد الدكتور منيس وأترك لك الرد ثم نتناقش ؟


 
ضع او لا تضع انت حر ما عليا هو ان اجيبك فقط



> فى أحد حواراتى معك شرحت لى بإستفاضه أهمية حرف الفاء وأنا أدعوك لنفس الشئ فإنظر معى للنص
> 
> (( 20وَابْتَدَأَ نُوحٌ يَكُونُ فَلاَّحًا وَغَرَسَ كَرْمًا. 21وَشَرِبَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ فَسَكِرَ وَتَعَرَّى دَاخِلَ خِبَائِهِ. 22فَأَبْصَرَ حَامٌ أَبُو كَنْعَانَ عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخْبَرَ أَخَوَيْهِ خَارِجًا. 23فَأَخَذَ سَامٌ وَيَافَثُ الرِّدَاءَ وَوَضَعَاهُ عَلَى أَكْتَافِهِمَا وَمَشَيَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَسَتَرَا عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِمَا وَوَجْهَاهُمَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ. فَلَمْ يُبْصِرَا عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِمَا. 24فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ نُوحٌ مِنْ خَمْرِهِ، عَلِمَ مَا فَعَلَ بِهِ ابْنُهُ الصَّغِيرُ، 25فَقَالَ: «مَلْعُونٌ كَنْعَانُ! عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ يَكُونُ لإِخْوَتِهِ». 26وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ. 27لِيَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي مَسَاكِنِ سَامٍ، وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ».
> 
> ...


 
الفاء تفيد التتابع فى الكلام و ليس فى رد الفعل

لقد بارك نوح سام و بارك يافث

فهل كانت هذه المباركة فى حياتهما ام فى نسلهما؟؟؟

كذلك لعن نوح كنعان



> أتطلب فهمى للعدد ؟؟
> 
> إذا كان كذلك فهو نعم كان تحديديا


 
انت حر و لكن هذا خطأ


----------



## islam-guide (30 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة بلاش تلغى مداخلتى لانى لم اسىء فيها


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

islam-guide قال:


> على فكرة بلاش تلغى مداخلتى لانى لم اسىء فيها


 
يا اخ اسلام, لماذا العناد؟
الادارة حذفت ردك لان الحوار طارحه الاخ سامح و ماشي بطريقه و غير متقبل لتشتيت او بعثرة لافكار الموضوع
يبقى ليه تعاند و تنزل مداخلتك من جديد؟

يا ريت تبطل هذا الاسلوب و اتمنى انك ما ترجع و تشارك بالموضوع بل اترك الاخوة يتحاورون براحتهم و بلاش تشتت افكارهم


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> الفاء تفيد التتابع فى الكلام و ليس فى رد الفعل



لا أرى إختلاف بينهما ومع ذلك فهذا أيضا لا يرد على سؤالى فالتتابع هنا كما تفضلت أنت وقلت يثبت أن سؤالى فى محله ولا يرد عليه 



> لقد بارك نوح سام و بارك يافث
> 
> فهل كانت هذه المباركة فى حياتهما ام فى نسلهما؟؟؟



أنت بهذا ترد على نفسك 

فمعنى أن مباركة سام ويافث إستمرت بذريتهما فكان أيضا يجب أن يكون الملعون حام وستمتد لذريته أيضا
فعندما حكم الله بعقوبة حواء لعن حواء نفسها ولم يقل ذريتها ومع ذلك تجد هذا العقاب مستمر مع بناتها أيضا 



> انت حر و لكن هذا خطأ



هل هذا ردا ؟ لم أتعود على هذا ,, عموما ما علينا يا ريت نتكلم فى السؤال المطروح حاليا


----------



## Fadie (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد كان عندى امتحانات



> فمعنى أن مباركة سام ويافث إستمرت بذريتهما فكان أيضا يجب أن يكون الملعون حام وستمتد لذريته أيضا
> فعندما حكم الله بعقوبة حواء لعن حواء نفسها ولم يقل ذريتها ومع ذلك تجد هذا العقاب مستمر مع بناتها أيضا


 
لكن حياة سام و حياة يافث لم تكن مباركة و كانت المباركة فى نسلهما بل كانت حياتهم مثلها مثل حياة حام و جائت المباركة و اللعنة فى نسلهم جميعا


----------



## samehvan (9 ديسمبر 2006)

> اعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد كان عندى امتحانات



لا أبدا مفيش داعى للإعتذار

عملت إيه فى الإمتحانات ؟؟ يا رب يكون كويس

كل سنة وإنت طيب



> لكن حياة سام و حياة يافث لم تكن مباركة و كانت المباركة فى نسلهما بل كانت حياتهم مثلها مثل حياة حام و جائت المباركة و اللعنة فى نسلهم جميعا



بالظبط هو ده المقصود ,, بما أن المباركة لم تكن لسام ويافث فى حياتهما وكانت فى نسلهما ( ومع ذلك ذكرهم نوح بالمباركة ) فكان أيضا اللعن يحذو نفس الحذو ( فلعنه لحام كان سيكون فى ذريته ) وهذا هو السؤال


----------



## Fadie (10 ديسمبر 2006)

> لا أبدا مفيش داعى للإعتذار
> 
> عملت إيه فى الإمتحانات ؟؟ يا رب يكون كويس


 
نشكر ربنا تمام



> بالظبط هو ده المقصود ,, بما أن المباركة لم تكن لسام ويافث فى حياتهما وكانت فى نسلهما ( ومع ذلك ذكرهم نوح بالمباركة ) فكان أيضا اللعن يحذو نفس الحذو ( فلعنه لحام كان سيكون فى ذريته ) وهذا هو السؤال


 
هو لعن نسل حام علطول...كنعان

فى الحالتين المقصود هو مباركة و لعن النسل و ليس الاباء


----------



## samehvan (10 ديسمبر 2006)

> فى الحالتين المقصود هو مباركة و لعن النسل و ليس الاباء



جميل نرجع بقى للسؤال



> سؤال: جاء في تكوين 9: 20-27 أن نوحاً لما أراد أن يلعن ابنه حام، لعن حفيده كنعان بن حام وقال: ملعون كنعان! عبد العبيد يكون لإخوته (آية 25), فلماذا يتحمَّل الابن وزر أبيه، مع أن التثنية 24: 16 تقول إن الابن لا يناله العقاب بسبب أبيه؟ وهل توافق التوارة على أن الأخ يستعبد أخاه؟ ,


----------



## Fadie (10 ديسمبر 2006)

محنا قلنا كنعان لم يلعن لوزر ابيه بل لعن لفعله هو دى نبوة


----------



## samehvan (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أى نبوة يا فادى ؟؟

هى فين النبوة ؟؟

إحنا شفنا إن سياق الكلام كان نتيجة ما حدث ,, والقصه كلها ليس لكنعان فيها دخل ,, ثم إن سياق النص لا يوحى بأى شكل من الأشكال بنبوات 

، 25فَقَالَ: «مَلْعُونٌ كَنْعَانُ! عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ يَكُونُ لإِخْوَتِهِ». 26وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ. 27لِيَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي مَسَاكِنِ سَامٍ، وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ».


كان يمكن أن نعتبر المباركة نبوة فهى جملة مستقله لا رابط فيها بما سبق إلا الإستنتاج أنها من سياق الحدث

لكن الفاء فى كلمة ( فقال ) هى ما تربط اللعن بالحدث فالنص يقول ( علم .... فقال ) فكيف أعزلها عن سياقها وأبررها بنبوة ,, أعتقد لا يجوز ذلك

فلا يجوز مثلا أن أقول ذاكر عمرو فنجح زيد
وقد يجوز ان أقول ذاكر عمرو ونجح زيد 

فحرف الواو يفيد العطف والإسترسال ولكن حرف الفاء يختلف فهو يفيد التتابع والسببيه

فقولى ذاكر عمرو ونجح زيد لا يعنى نفى إحداها أو حتى رسوب عمرو فالقول يحتمل أكثر من معنى

لكن القول ذاكر عمرو فنجح زيد هذا لا يعنى إلا أن نجاح زيد كان نتيجة مذاكرة عمرو ,, ولا مجال لأى معنى غير ذلك


----------



## Fadie (11 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> أى نبوة يا فادى ؟؟
> 
> هى فين النبوة ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكم

اسف لاني تركت الحوار في بدايته لكني اليوم انهيت كورس الداتابيز بدرجة مميزة و قلت هديتي لسامح اني ارجع للمواضيع الي تركتها :smil12: 

دعني اوضح بعض الحقائق التي قد فاتت علينا و هي:

فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ نُوحٌ مِنْ خَمْرِهِ عَلِمَ مَا فَعَلَ بِهِ ابْنُهُ الصَّغِيرُ

من هو أبن نوح الصغير؟ اليس يافث؟ او بحسب ما رجعت لمصادر اللغة تأتي بمعناها ايضا بالاشارة للاحفاد, فيكون المقصود هنا كنعان لانه اصغر فرد فأن عرف نوح ما عمله كنعان, فما دخل ذلك بما فعله ابيه؟
فيكون اعلن انه سيلعن لما عمله لا ابيه

و النقطة الاخرى النص يقول بصيغة *
cursed be Canaan
لكن برجوعي للمصادر تثبت ان السيغة اتت بصيغة المستقبل اي 
"shall be cursed" اي بالسيغة التنبئية لما سيحصل لكنعان في المستقبل

و بأي حال اوضحنا ان لما علم نوح ما عمله يافث او كنعان لكونه اصغر العائلة تنبأ او اعلن انه سليعن و ذكر ذلك في النصوص الي بعدها

سلام و نعمة
*


----------



## Fadie (12 ديسمبر 2006)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا باشا


----------



## samehvan (12 ديسمبر 2006)

> اسف لاني تركت الحوار في بدايته لكني اليوم انهيت كورس الداتابيز بدرجة مميزة



ألف مبروك يا مان 
ومفيش داعى للأسف
وأشكرك على إهتمامك

أما موضوع النبوه 
فما القول إذا عندما نعلم أن كل نسل من الأولاد الثلاث قد إستعبد الآخرين فتره من الزمن ؟؟

فنسل سام مثلا ( اليهود ) إستعبده المصريين ( أولاد حام ) فتره من الزمن ,, ثم إن السياق يا جماعة مبيقولش إنها نبوه

لا يجوز تحميل النص معنى أكثر مما يحتمل


----------



## Fadie (12 ديسمبر 2006)

> ألف مبروك يا مان
> ومفيش داعى للأسف
> وأشكرك على إهتمامك
> 
> ...


 
هذا لا علاقة له بما نقوله اطلاقا فليس معنى لعن كنعان و استعباد اخوته له هو الا يستعبد اخوته فى وقت من الاوقات




> ثم إن السياق يا جماعة مبيقولش إنها نبوه
> 
> لا يجوز تحميل النص معنى أكثر مما يحتمل


 
اعتقد نحن أدرى بكتابنا:giveup: ​


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

تدوم حبييب فادي




samehvan قال:


> ألف مبروك يا مان
> ومفيش داعى للأسف
> وأشكرك على إهتمامك


 
شكرا ليك على التهاني و هذا يدل على اخلاقك الميمزة عزيزي سامح



> أما موضوع النبوه
> فما القول إذا عندما نعلم أن كل نسل من الأولاد الثلاث قد إستعبد الآخرين فتره من الزمن ؟؟
> فنسل سام مثلا ( اليهود ) إستعبده المصريين ( أولاد حام ) فتره من الزمن ,,


 
موضوع الاستعباد نأتي اليه لاحقا حتى لا نخلط الاوراق مع بعض و يضيع السؤال





> ثم إن السياق يا جماعة مبيقولش إنها نبوه لا يجوز تحميل النص معنى أكثر مما يحتمل


 
عزيزي سامح, وضحتلك ان نوح عرف ما عمله ابنه السغير و وضحتلك الاشارة اما ليافث او كنعان لكونه اصغر العائلة و بذلك فعل ابوه لا مكان له مع الاعراب هنا
و وضحتلك ان صياغ الجملة اتت بالمستقبلية, اي انه شئ سيحصل بالمستقبل و الكلمة اتت بصيغة المستقبل
و هنا النبوءة واردت لما تبعها عزيزي فنرى ما ذكره بملك سام و سكنا يافث بكونه امر مستقبلي وضحه لهم نوح بالنبوءة, فكيف له ان يعرف ذلك دون ان تكون نبوءة؟
سلام و نعمة


----------



## samehvan (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أنا لا أعترض أن الأمر فيه من التنبأ بالمستقبل

ولكن السؤال فى كيف يلعن كنعان ,, ما السبب ,, وما دخل اللعن فى الحادثة المذكورة قبلها مباشرة مع مراعاة قواعد اللغه ,, وأيضا تفسيرات المفسرين


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أنا لا أعترض أن الأمر فيه من التنبأ بالمستقبل
> 
> ولكن السؤال فى كيف يلعن كنعان ,, ما السبب ,, وما دخل اللعن فى الحادثة المذكورة قبلها مباشرة مع مراعاة قواعد اللغه ,, وأيضا تفسيرات المفسرين


 
قبل ما ننتقل لهذه المرحلة, حاب استفسر اذا كنت انتبهت الفرق بين كنعان و ابوه من خلال النص؟
فحديثنا الان عن كنعان, وهو لم يبصر عورة نوح, اذا النص و اللعنة لا علاقة لها بما عمله ابوه بل ما عمله هو نفسه و نراه واضحا من خلال النص حيث عرف ما عمله هو لا ابوه
اذا كانت هذه الفقرة واضحة ننتقل للي بعدها
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (13 ديسمبر 2006)

يعنى هو حرف الفاء اللى مزعلك؟

طيب يا سيدى

(ACV) And he said, Cursed be Canaan. He shall be a servant of servants to his brothers.

(ASV) And he said, Cursed be Canaan; A servant of servants shall he be unto his brethren. 

(BBE) Cursed be Canaan; let him be a servant of servants to his brothers.

(Bishops) And he sayde: cursed be Chanaan, a seruaunt of seruauntes shall he be vnto his brethren. 

(CEV) he said, "I now put a curse on Canaan! He will be the lowest slave of his brothers

(Complete Apostles' Bible) And he said, Cursed be the servant Canaan, a slave shall he be to his brothers.

(Darby) And he said, Cursed be Canaan; Let him be a bondman of bondmen to his brethren.

(DRB) He said: Cursed be Chanaan, a servant of servants shall he be unto his brethren.

(ESV) he said, "Cursed be Canaan; a servant of servants shall he be to his brothers." 

(Geneva) And said, Cursed be Canaan: a seruant of seruants shall he be vnto his brethren. 

(GNB) he said, "A curse on Canaan! He will be a slave to his brothers. 

(JPS) And he said: Cursed be Canaan; a servant of servants shall he be unto his brethren.

(KJ2000) And he said, Cursed be Canaan; a servant of servants shall he be unto his brethren

(KJV) And he said, Cursed be Canaan; a servant of servants shall he be unto his brethren. 

(KJVA) And he said, Cursed be Canaan; a servant of servants shall he be unto his brethren.

(LITV) And he said, Cursed be Canaan. He shall be a slave of slaves to his brothers

(MKJV) And he said, Cursed be Canaan. He shall be a servant of servants to his brothers. 

(RV) And he said, Cursed be Canaan; A servant of servants shall he be unto his brethren.

(TRC) he said: Cursed be Canaan, and a servant, of all servants be he to his brethren.

(Tyndale) he sayd: cursed be Canaan ad a seruante, of all seruantes be he to his brethren.

(UPDV) And he said, Cursed be Canaan; A slave of slaves he will be to his brothers.

مفيش ولا ترجمة قالت So كلهم قالوا And او قالوا He مباشرة

الأصل العبرى

ויאמר ארור כנען עבד עבדים יהיה לאחיו׃

he مباشرة ولا يوجد حرف الواو او الفاء

الترجمة السبعينية

καὶ εἶπεν Ἐπικατάρατος Χανααν· παῖς οἰκέτης ἔσται τοῖς ἀδελφοῖς αὐτοῦ.

he مباشرة ايضا ولا يوجد حرف الجر نهائيا

الفلجات

ait maledictus Chanaan servus servorum erit fratribus suis

لا يوجد اى حرف جر فى الجملة نهائيا

وصلت ولا لسة؟؟؟


----------

